# The Hobbit: The Battle of 5 Armies Extended Cut - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

deleted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. This is a must buy for me. I was waiting for the extended version. I watched all of them in the theater and I enjoyed watching all of them.


----------

